# Pop. Boom!



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I took my muzzy camping in Panguitch with us last week so I could do some practicing at 100 yards. After loading my gun with 2 T7 pyrodex pellets and the normal 240 gr. Hornady bullet the gun popped and then close to a second later the gun fired. It rained pretty hard the two nights prior to me trying to shoot my muzzy. Was this issue caused by humidity or moisture effecting the pyrodex pellets? I didn't try again after that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like wet powder. Where did you keep the pellets and how old were they? Also did you snap a couple of caps or primers before you loaded it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had that happen more than once, but it was more like 2 or 3 seconds before ignition. In my case I believe the nipple was not clear. Now I always pop a primer or two before loading it.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

The pellets I keep in their original box inside of a small tackle box. It was in the trailer until I went to shoot my gun. I didn't snap any primers prior to loading it. I will have to start doing that.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I always snaps a cap and then blow down the barrel and watch for smoke to come out the nipple. Caps will still go pop even if the nipple is plugged. Of course I still use rifles that use the old style caps, not the shotgun style. I am not sure if the fired cap would need to be removed before blowing down the barrel when using the shotgun style. 
Also, failure to seat the bullet all the way down will also cause the "pop-boom". I always mark my ramrod with two marks...empty and with a fully seated bullet. Simply drop the rod down the barrel and run marker or pencil around the rod...one for when the gun is empty and clean and the other when the rifle is loaded and you are sure the bullet is seated correctly.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me years ago, unfortunately it was while pointed at the biggest buck I have ever seen in person. I was only 16 and had already started bringing the gun down to check. Still have nightmares about that buck trotting away before I could re-load.


----------

